# Rythmik FV18 Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Rythmik Audio FV18 Review

By Jim Wilson (theJman)​

Rythmik has a reputation to uphold, and a lofty one at that. Widely regarded as a company who creates some of the most articulate and precise subwoofers money can buy, they're in an enviable position. Most of their competitors would love to have products held in such high esteem, but that status is a double-edge sword as any slip up could easily tarnish their reputation. Stepping up to a subwoofer with an 18" driver is unfamiliar territory for these folks, so there is a lot on the line here. Fear not as they have clearly done their homework and designed an absolute gem. Capable of remarkable output and depth - all while maintaining the accuracy this company is known for - Rythmik has created a very impressive subwoofer in the FV18. This is no 'jack of all trades, master of none' product as it hits every target, and it does so with relative ease. Rythmik took a while to release a subwoofer with an 18" driver, but it was well worth the wait. Excellence can be deceiving at times as it doesn't always shout and say "look at me!". Because of that it could potentially go unnoticed by those not looking in a specific direction. Eventually most will come to realize what's in front of them though, and the Rythmik FV18 is likely to be one of those times.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Servo 18 :gulp:


----------



## butie120 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd be really,really curious to see how this Rythmik compares to the PSA V3601 in regards to pure output, extension, and tactile sensation. Outside of the PSA having an additional 18" driver, it seems these are in the same category. 

Any thoughts Jim that you have between the two?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

butie120 said:


> I'd be really,really curious to see how this Rythmik compares to the PSA V3601 in regards to pure output, extension, and tactile sensation. Outside of the PSA having an additional 18" driver, it seems these are in the same category.
> 
> Any thoughts Jim that you have between the two?


The FV18 is tuned lower so extension favors the Rythmik. It probably won't be able to muster as much output though as the V3601 has not only a pair of drivers, but also quite a bit more cabinet volume (ported subwoofers prefer large cabinets). Are you considering them for a HT system?


----------



## butie120 (Oct 19, 2017)

theJman said:


> The FV18 is tuned lower so extension favors the Rythmik. It probably won't be able to muster as much output though as the V3601 has not only a pair of drivers, but also quite a bit more cabinet volume (ported subwoofers prefer large cabinets). Are you considering them for a HT system?


Hi Jim. Thanks for the quick reply. Yes, it would be strictly for HT use. I currently have the PSA 15V in my 2,100 cubic foot room. I don't see myself upgrading for probably another year or so as the 15V does some pretty amazing things in my size room. I think I'm done doing these minor upgrades and would want to save to just get the top sub I can get and be done with it (if there's such a thing...). The Rythmik is shorter which is advantage with placement for me, but I wasn't sure how much in comparison it has to the V3601. Thoughts?

And are there any measurements available for the FV18 yet?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Measurements are at the very end of the article, below the pictures. Note that they aren't anechoic or 2m ground plane as I don't have access to either of those testing environments. They do give a good indication of general frequency response and some indication of total output though.


----------



## butie120 (Oct 19, 2017)

theJman said:


> Measurements are at the very end of the article, below the pictures. Note that they aren't anechoic or 2m ground plane as I don't have access to either of those testing environments. They do give a good indication of general frequency response and some indication of total output though.


Ok great thanks. I guess I'm wondering what the output is at each frequency, so perhaps the CEA testing measurements. Has this been sub tested using those measurements? I'd like to know what the sub's output is at compared to the V3601.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

My evaluation on the FV18 is the only one published thus far so I don't believe there's anything else to go on yet.


----------

